# Has anyone experienced similar breast pain?



## rockabye

I am currently 12 dpo and have been having dull achy pains in both breasts for the past few days. Sometimes the pain has extended to my armpits. What's really weird is that they're not really sensitive to the touch- it just hurts "inside" if that makes sense. I don't usually have breast pain before AF, but it's not completely impossible. Has anyone experienced similar breast pain, BFP or no? Thanks!

I'm wanting to wait until Saturday to test, but I may test tomorrow with FMU using ClearBlue. I'm just so scared of seeing another BFN...

Why is this so hard??? If you aren't planning to have a baby, BANG it happens. If you are, it takes forever! Smh.


----------



## HCothren

I currently have the same pain...it has become more evident today....an achey throbbing pain. But when I touch them only my nipple is sore. Mine feel like they are going explode sometimes today and then sometimes just the achey pain. I just took a warm soak in the tub and it has helped with the pain.
I remember having breast pain with my first pregnancy but I think it was after AF was missed and I already had my BFP.


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

I have the exact same pains. I didnt know how to describe it either. Its not like it hurts when touched which is what it usually feels like during my af but little sharp pains on the "inside" and achy near the armpit. I am 12 days late today and BFN. I go in for a blood test Thursday hopefully. Sorry I cant be more help but if the results come back positive I will let you know.


----------



## LeighAnne

Shooting pains in my BBs is definately my FIRST sign of pregnancy. Hope it is for you as well. Being this is my 6th pregnancy, I knew I was pregnanct before I tested simply from the fact my BBs. Good luck.

PS- I got my BFP with a FRER at 11DPO. Let us know. Hope to see you ladies make the jump into the first TRI.


----------



## rockabye

Thanks for your input! My boobs are hurting so badly right now! But I can touch/squeeze them and they only feel a tad sore. I'm hoping it's a prego sign and not another flukey pre-AF symptom. I think I'll be testing in the morning... if it's BFN I'll still be in the exact same spot as I am now, right? Game's not over until AF shows!!


----------



## ZombieX

For the last 4 days, my boobs have been hurting. The 1st 2 days, they literally felt like they were going to explode... I am 12-13dpo.


----------



## danni2kids

Hi im 10dpo and have had on and off shooting pains that go to my nipples but they are not sore to touch i haven't had them for the last 2 days!! I have never experienced it before, i thought it was a withdrawal symptom from Vitex!!:shrug:


----------



## Scuba

I've got very mild soreness from my armpits into the side of my boobs and slightly sensitive nipples, thats all.. I'm 12 dpi today and testing later on this morning - FX'd for all xx


----------



## LeighAnne

Yall keep us posted!!


----------



## LadyGriz11

I've been having the same pains since about 5 dpo (I'm currently 9 dpo). They're not sensitive to the touch, just really achy. And my nipples have been tingling/itchy, it's driving me nuts!


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

Well Im 13 days late today and another BFN.. Doctor appointment in two days. Its not over till the witch shows!!!! Has anyone else tested??


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

I spoke too soon.. The witch has decided to make an unwelcomed visit. Im out. Good luck to you ladies!


----------

